# Rib Nite



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I cut a rack of baby backs in two, for my wife and me and smoked them on the Akorn. She likes a different rub than me and she likes hers sauced. I did corn in the shuck as well.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just Dang!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

As always looks great!!! I'd have a hard time choosing which section of ribs to dive into 1st if those were sitting in front of me :yes:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good stuff ! I guess I'll go eat my bologna sandwich now.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a great meal as always!!! Hope you made the wifey proud!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Jason said:


> Looks like a great meal as always!!! Hope you made the wifey proud!!!


I think I did. She thanked me several times. She is a rib nut.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Nothing better then corn on the grill 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes!

Yes!

Yes!

Yes!


----------

